# Other Programming > SharePoint >  SharePoint 2010: Loading Webpart Last

## jnole

Hello Gurus,

How do I force Webparts within a SharePoint page to load last? I use Christophe's Easy-Tabs v5 (Awesome!) on SharePoint pages. When the network is slow, all the webparts are displayed out of the tabs before the page fully loads. I would like the page to load before webparts display. Any suggestions or directions is appreciated. I am familiar with SharePoint Designer if any changes needs to be edited on the master page.

I know that Easy-Tabs v5 does not work for SharePoint 2013. I tested out the spider tabs from Christophe, and I obtain the same results (webparts are displayed out of the tabs before the page fully loads).

Thanks.

----------

